# La Nina Has Faded Away.....



## Charles (Dec 21, 1999)

La Nina was in place last winter and much of this summer. That is a cooling of the Pacific ocean. La Nina usually means drought in the South East and West. Above normal precipitation in the midwest. Now we are back to a "Neutral" zone. Neither LaNina or ElNino. Weather guesser's say the wind patterns haven't changed yet to reflect this fact. Maybe if those wind patterns change then it will have an effect on winter time weather? Elnino usually means powerful storms coming through California and then maybe going on to become Nor Easters. Maybe that why there haven't been few if any Nor Easters? I think Neutral would be better for snow than La Nina if and when the winds change. El nino would be preferrable ....


----------



## gkm (Nov 6, 2004)

I have been hearing the same.......also below temps. up north for this summer. My hopes are above normal as well.


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

I have been doing alot of reading on this subject, and it seems like a good winter may be in our sights!

It seems like most of the country will be in for a "better" than average winter.


Good Luck to ALL....Bossman


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

I have a good feeling also, let that crap fade. We shall have the snow-nino in the northeast this winter!


----------



## gkm (Nov 6, 2004)

Tls22 you have been all over this since spring! keep up the good work or snow dance or what ever you have been doing!


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

gkm;569791 said:


> Tls22 you have been all over this since spring! keep up the good work or snow dance or what ever you have been doing!


Thanks for your kind words, i have a good feeling about this winter. If im wrong you all can call me a fool!(if you dont already think so) Its going to be a snowy one! I was looking around today for past snowfall history i found this http://www.erh.noaa.gov/okx/climate/records/monthseasonsnowfall.html

between 2002-2006 nyc had over 40 inches of snow, the avg is 24 i think! I wish we can start another streak like that!:bluebounc

Thanks, Tim


----------



## Charles (Dec 21, 1999)

The bad news is the Pacific Oscillator(long term, 10 to 30 years) La nina pattern is still in place. This is led to generally less rain east of the Mississippi and warmer temps. Some say this is what is causing global warming. The Corp of Engineers say we have had less and less rain filling up their reservoirs since 1998. Around the time the PO went LaNina and the Time the US got warmer on average. So we are in this pattern for 10 years so far.
http://www.atmos.washington.edu/~mantua/REPORTS/PDO/PDO_egec.htm

http://64.233.169.104/search?q=cach...USA+weather&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=7&gl=us&ie=UTF-8


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Charles;569953 said:


> The bad news is the Pacific Oscillator(long term, 10 to 30 years) La nina pattern is still in place. This is led to generally less rain east of the Mississippi and warmer temps. Some say this is what is causing global warming. The Corp of Engineers say we have had less and less rain filling up their reservoirs since 1998. Around the time the PO went LaNina and the Time the US got warmer on average. So we are in this pattern for 10 years so far.
> http://www.atmos.washington.edu/~mantua/REPORTS/PDO/PDO_egec.htm
> 
> http://64.233.169.104/search?q=cach...USA+weather&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=7&gl=us&ie=UTF-8


They can shove that, im claming this winter as my own! It will bring white gold to my great state every week of the winter! Get ready its coming!!!!!:bluebounc


----------



## Charles (Dec 21, 1999)

tls22;570029 said:


> They can shove that, im claming this winter as my own! It will bring white gold to my great state every week of the winter! Get ready its coming!!!!!:bluebounc


Take it easy lol. That doesn't mean every year will lack cold and snow. Just more of those type years than good ones. This winter could be a white gold bananzawesport


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Charles;570037 said:


> Take it easy lol. That doesn't mean every year will lack cold and snow. Just more of those type years than good ones. This winter could be a white gold bananzawesport


Its snowing above 10,000 feet in wyoming.....its coming boys!!!! I found this long range forcast from the euro model.....its for Canada, great lakes, and northeast!!!!:bluebounc

http://www.accuweather.com/mt-news-...update_on_fall_and_winter_model_outlook_1.asp


----------



## WingPlow (Jun 18, 2007)

is New Jersey in the northeast ????????


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

WingPlow;571510 said:


> is New Jersey in the northeast ????????


Its sure is, anyone south of the mason-dixon line is in the middle atlantic! The snow is coming!!!!!!!!:bluebounc:waving:


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

WingPlow;571510 said:


> is New Jersey in the northeast ????????


depends on what season were talking bout


----------



## camconcrete (Sep 14, 2008)

more snow, its been hot this summer and i need break and its time to get big bad boss plow out


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

i think you coined a new term--"snownino" LOL


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

cretebaby;584570 said:


> i think you coined a new term--"snownino" LOL


Lol thanks...just wait all the weather people will be using it this year!


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

tls22;584604 said:


> Lol thanks...just wait all the weather people will be using it this year!


trademark it and sell the rights to the weather stations


----------

